# target=blank -> in neuem Fenster öffnen?



## sipoh (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

habe hier einen Link, der sich absolut nicht in einem neuen Fenster öffnen lässt. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?


```
<a href="http://www.mister-wong.de/add_url/" onClick="location.href=&quot;http://www.mister-wong.de/index.php?action=addurl&bm_url=&quot;+encodeURIComponent(location.href)+&quot;&bm_description=&quot;+encodeURIComponent(document.title)+&quot;&quot;;return false" title="Diese Seite zu Mister Wong hinzufügen" target="blank"><img src="http://www.mister-wong.de/img/buttons/logo16.gif" alt="Diese Seite zu Mister Wong hinzufügen" border="0" /></a>
```


----------



## shadowjohnny (8. Februar 2008)

Evtl. muss es

```
target="_blank"
```
heißen?

mfg shadow


----------



## Maik (8. Februar 2008)

Hi,

verwende anstelle von location.href die window.open()-Methode:


```
<a href="http://www.mister-wong.de/add_url/" onclick="window.open('http://www.mister-wong.de/index.php?action=addurl&bm_url=&quot;+encodeURIComponent(location.href)+&quot;&bm_description=&quot;+encodeURIComponent(document.title)+&quot;&quot;','Fenster');return false;" title="Diese Seite zu Mister Wong hinzuf&uuml;gen"><img src="http://www.mister-wong.de/img/buttons/logo16.gif" alt="Diese Seite zu Mister Wong hinzuf&uuml;gen" border="0" /></a>
```


----------



## sipoh (8. Februar 2008)

Gut, target in Standard-href-Tags ist mir auch bekannt. Nur wirds wohl von js beeinflusst.

@Maik - das hat geklappt - nur wird die URL jetzt nicht mehr transportiert.


----------



## Dörti.Hermi (8. Februar 2008)

also ganz sicher geht es mit <a href="xyz" target="_blank">xyz</a>
aber das is halt ohne js...


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Februar 2008)

Da sind ein paar Gänsefüsschen im Code unterschlagen worden 

```
<a href="http://www.mister-wong.de/add_url/" 
   onClick="this.href='http://www.mister-wong.de/index.php?action=addurl&bm_url=' + 
   encodeURIComponent(location.href) +
   '&bm_description=' +
   encodeURIComponent(document.title);return true" 
   title="Diese Seite zu Mister Wong hinzufügen" 
   target="_blank">
    <img src="http://www.mister-wong.de/img/buttons/logo16.gif" alt="Diese Seite zu Mister Wong hinzufügen" border="0" />
 </a>
```


----------

